

2 Biggest Mistakes By Steve Jobs - kritiqqr
http://amistakes.com/2013/04/14/2-biggest-mistakes-by-steve-jobs/

======
mooism2
Well, that's pretty content-free. If you're going to assert that his biggest
mistakes were essentially cosmetic (choosing the names “Apple” and “Mac”) you
should at least attempt to justify why they were bigger mistakes than e.g.
getting John Sculley in as CEO.

